# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مباحث عمومی دلفی و پاسکال >  تبدیل فونت فارسی ثحت DOS به فونت فارسی تحت Windows

## s_omid

سلام بچه ها
امیدوارم خوب باشین
من مشکل تبدیل فونت فارسی ایران سیستم به فونتهای فارسی تحت ویندوز رو دارم
یه برنامه دیتا بیس با دلفی نوشتم که از فایلهای Paradox استفاده میکنه
اما اطلاعاتی که باید وارد کنم یه فایل فارسی FoxPro تحت DOS هست که *فکر کنم* 
فونتش مال ایران سیستم باشه
اگه از این فایل خروجی  Text به صورت فارسی تحت DOS بگیرم چطوری میتونم فونتهای
 این فایل رو به فارسی تحت Windows تبدیل کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟
در ضمن h_r_110 توی Geocities هرکاری کردم باز نشد!
لطفا کمک کنین.
مرسی

----------


## شفیعی

سلام 
دوست عزیز من یک برنامه نوشته ام که BDF های فاکس را باز می کند وسپس اجازه می دهد آنها را تبدیل به فارسی تحت ویندوز نمائی اگر می خواهی آدرس ایملیت را بده تا برنامه را برایت بفرستم چون خودم هم یک DBF تحت داس داشتم که مجبور بودم تبدیل به فارسی نمایم البته برنامه ای که نوشته ام با دلفی است

----------


## majid_n

آقای شفیعی اگه واسه من هم بفرستید ممنون میشم . مرسی     majid_nasiri@hotmail.com    :oops:

----------


## شفیعی

سلام 
به آدرسی که دادی برنامه را برایت فرستادم

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

خوب بهتر نیست بجای ارسال توسط Email آنرا بصورت ضمیمه در اینجا قرار دهید؟

----------


## شفیعی

چشم همین کار راانجا می دهم البته هنوز کامل نشده است  یک اشکال کوچک دارد لطفا این قسمت را مطالعه نمائید 
http://www.irandevelopers.com/forum/...PagePosition=1

----------


## moradi_am

امید خان اگه مشکلت حل نشده بگو تا یک تبدیل کننده در محیط فاکس بفرستم

----------


## s_omid

آقای شفیعی از لطفتون ممنون!
از بقیه بچه ها هم ممنون
امروز برنامه رو Download کردم.اگه کارکرد خبرتون میکنم
مرسی

----------


## شفیعی

سلام 
دوست عزیز برنامه که مشکلی نداشت اگر اشکالی دارد بگو تا اصلاحش بکنم چون خود من هم به این برنامه نیاز دارم ودر صدد هست برنامه را تکمیل بکنم

----------


## s_omid

سلام به همه
جناب آقای شفیعی 
از برنامه خوبتون ممنون!!!!!!
یه خورده با کامپایل کردنش مشکل داشتم که بالاخره حل شد.
من توی Delphi 7 کامپایل کردم. ظاهرا یکی از کامپاننتهای برنامه شما توی دلفی من نصب نبود.
به هر حال هر کدی که از این کامپاننت استفاده میکرد رو حذف کردم، درست شد. 
در هر صورت مرسی.
بازم باهاتون تماس میگیرم....چون هنوز برنامه خودم هم تکمیل نشده.

----------


## شفیعی

سلام 
در برنامه بالا با استفاده از یک FILELIST یک فایل انتخاب می کنم ودر یک BDGRID نمایش می دهم این عملیات با استفاده از TABLE انجام می شود اگر بخواهم از ADO استفاده کنم به شکلی که بتوان از لیست فایل یک فایل انتخاب کرده ودر یک DBGRID نمایش باید چکار بکنم 
زکات علم نشر علم است

----------


## SyntaxCheck

سلام
آقای شفیعی الان فهمیدم که تو تاپیکی که برای حذف ایندکس نوشته بودید منظورتون چی بوده.
برای کار با ADO با فاکس پرو این کار رو انجام بدید:

1. یک ADOConnection روی فرمتون بزارید.
2. کانکشن استرینگ رو برای پرووایدر فاکس پرو تنظیم کنید. چون نیاز دارید که کانکشن استرینگ در زمان رانتایم بر اساس فولدر انتخابی عوض بشه, زمانی که نیاز به عوض کردن فولدر بود کاری شبیه به این رو انجام بدید(با فرض اینکه کانکشن استرینگ مانند زیر باشه):

Provider=VFPOLEDB.1;Data Source=E&#58;\Ali\vezarat\data;Mode=Share Deny None;Extended Properties="";User ID="";Password="";Mask Password=False;Cache Authentication=False;Encrypt Password=False;Collating Sequence=MACHINE


فولدری که قصد دارید بعنوان مسیر فیزیکی بانک انتخاب کنید در کانکشن استرینگ در خاصیت Data Source مشخص میشه.پس کافیه که جمله رو بصورت زیر اصلاح کنید:


Provider=VFPOLEDB.1;Data Source='+MyFolder+';Mode=Share Deny None;Extended Properties="";User ID="";Password="";Mask Password=False;Cache Authentication=False;Encrypt Password=False;Collating Sequence=MACHINE

که MyFolder از جنس استرینگ هست و محتوی فولدر مورد نظر برای تعیین محل بانک.
حالا زمانی که تیبل هاتون به ADOConnection متصل باشند, پراپرتی TableName اونها, تمام تیبلهای موجود در فولدر (MyFolder) رو نشون میده.

----------


## شفیعی

سلام 
دوست عزیز در همین جا برنامه را گذاشتم FDOS_WIN سورس برنامه موجود است اگر زحمتی نیست یک نگاه به آن بیندازید

----------


## parhizkar2000

لطفا اون چند تا کامپونت که تو دلفی استاندارد موجود نیستند رو هم اینجا بذار

----------


## SyntaxCheck

راستش من برنامه رو گرفتم اما گیر داشت چند تا کامپوننت میخواست. در ضمن شرمنده من نمیتونم روش کار کنم.شما هم بهتره خودتون اگه میخواید روش کار کنید راجع به ADO کمی مطالعه کنید. به نتیجه میرسید. کار سختی نیست.

----------


## parhizkar2000

خود اون تابع که اصل کا رو انجام میده خبلی جالبه . دستتون درد نکنه 
دوستان مستون خود تابع رو کپی کنن و ازش توبرنامه هاشو ن بدلخواه استفاده کنن. همون کاری که من کردم ونتیجه گرفتم.

----------


## reza5

با سلام
من از این برنامه استفاده کردم ولی مشکل اینه که اطلاعاتی که فارسی دیده میشن
اگه جدول رو تو اکسس import کنیم دویاره به هم میریزن و طبق تحقیقی که کردم و همچنین استفاده از
map  کاراکترا و فونتای موجود در هلپ ویندوز متوجه شدم که احتمالا چون اکسس داره از یونیکد استفاده میکنه
معادل مثلا کارکتر 160 دیگه 220 نیست بلکه کاراکتر 65330  که یه کاراکتر فارسی یونیکد هستش و تو map
قابل مشاهده است . خیلی راهها رو امتحان کردم که تبدیل اینبار به یونیکد انجام بشه  ولی چون تابع chr()
بیشتر از 255 رو قبول نمیکنه دچار مشکل شدم الیته سعی کردم که از تابعای تبدیل یونیکد استفاده کنم
widstringtostring ولی بازم ارور میده  اگه دوستان راهی به نظرشون میرسه راهنمایی کنن.
با تشکر. :flower:

----------


## شفیعی

سلام 
دوستان خسته نباشید 
لطفا دوستانی که برنامه بنده را دیده اند نظرشان را درمورد برنامه بگویند 
اگر در این برنامه بخواهیم از روی فایل DBF  یک فایل DB بسازیم و بعد اطلاعات فارسی را در آن کپی کنیم باید چکار کرد

----------


## حسین_کیانی

سلام
آقای شفیعی من نیاز به این فایل دارم با تشکر
hossein_kiani_mt@yahoo.com

----------


## ealvandi

تو تالار foxpro یک جستجو بکنید  
من برنامه کاملش رو نوشته بودم  و اونجا گذاشتم  
ضمنا به 2 سازمان دولتی فروختمش

----------


## nickaein.i

این یه برنامه مبدل فارسی از DOS به ویندوز.

کدگذاری Vegafَ, Fvega, Fara01 و SIA رو پشتیبانی میکنه.

DLL مبدلش هم هست تا اگه خواستین تو برنامتون استفاده کنین!

این برنامه علاوه بر اینکه کاراکترها رو تبدیل میکنه مشکل چپ به راست و جابجا شدن حروف و عددها و علائم رو هم حل کرده!!

قبلا اونو در اين پست فرستادم:

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?p=756792 
  -

----------


## K.Mohammadreza

با سلام به همه برنامه نويسان عزيز
در اينجا قصد دارم يک فارسي ساز معرفي کنم که نه تنها ميتونه مشکلتونو با برنامه هاي تحت داس حل کنه بلکه با کمک اون مي تونيد مستقيما روي اطلاعات تحت داس کار کنيد و اونها را تغيير دهيد بدون اينکه مشکلي در داده هاتون بوجود بياد. من تابعي براي اينکار نوشتم که ميتونه مشکل فونت فارسي در داس با ويندوز را برطرف کنه اين برنامه بسيار کامله و شما ميتونيد فونت هاي مختلفي را به برنامه اضافه کنيد. با خريد اين برنامه و سورس اون به همراه راهنماي اضافه کردن فونت ميتونيد هر برنامه اي بنويسيد.اين برنامه با سورس به قيمت 20.000 تومان بفروش ميرسه که در صورت تمايل ميتونيد با شماره 09139566048 تماس بگيريد. نمونه عملکرد برنامه را در شکل زير ميتوانيد ببينيد.
(اين برنامه و سورس مخصوص دلفي است ولي بدليل اينکه با اصول و رعايت مقيد نبودن به محيط برنامه نويسي درست شده مي تواند در ساير زبانها نيز پياده سازي شود)

شکل زير نمونه اي از عملکرد برنامه را نشان مي دهد من در اين برنامه از جداول فاکس پرو که مربوط به برنامه حسابداري صندوق قرض الحسنه توحيد مي باشد استفاده کردم براي نشان دادن اسامي بصورت فارسي قابل درک در ويندوز يک فيلد محاسباتي ساختم و از تابع مذکور براي فارسي کردن اطلاعات استفاده کردم. نکته بسيار مهم در مورد فارسي ساز  که بايد متذکر شوم اينست که سرعت تبديل بسيار بسيار بسيار بالاست بطوريکه همزمان با باز شدن جدول تمام اطلاعات به فارسي تبديل مي شوند که فکر کنم بي نظير باشد
تصوير برنامه به ضميمه مي باشد

----------


## yunes_prg

بهترین راه این است که یک فانکشن بنویسی که اطلاعات داس رو کرکتر کرکتر از داس بخونه (کد اسکی)
و سپس مهادلشو تو یه فایل دیگه بزاری(معادل اسکی در ویندوز) اگه خواستی جدولشو بصورت بانک اطلاعاتی برات بفرستم 09153147253

----------


## ealvandi

سلام 
همین برنامه رو 2 یا 3 سال پیش احتمالا تو بخش FOX گذاشته بودم
البته برنامه بنده فارسی فونت سپند  فاکس پرو رو به  به ویندوز بر میگردوند.
اگه جستجو کنید پیداش میکنید.

----------


## هادی بیگدلو

من برنامه تبدیل کردن dbf به اکسل را دانلود کردم ولی خطهای فارسی رو نشون نمی ده 
 اگه کسی این برنامه رو داره به ایمیل من بفرسته 
h_bigdeloo616.yahoo.com
باتشکر

----------


## __ ALI __

> با سلام به همه برنامه نويسان عزيز
> من در اين برنامه از جداول فاکس پرو که مربوط به برنامه حسابداري صندوق قرض الحسنه توحيد مي باشد استفاده کردم براي نشان دادن اسامي بصورت فارسي قابل درک در ويندوز يک فيلد محاسباتي ساختم و از تابع مذکور براي فارسي کردن اطلاعات استفاده کردم. نکته بسيار مهم در مورد فارسي ساز  که بايد متذکر شوم اينست که سرعت تبديل بسيار بسيار بسيار بالاست بطوريکه همزمان با باز شدن جدول تمام اطلاعات به فارسي تبديل مي شوند که فکر کنم بي نظير باشد
> تصوير برنامه به ضميمه مي باشد


دوست عزیز کارتون خوبه ولی بینظیر نیست، من سال 83 برنامه ای با دلفی نوشتم که از فیلدهای محاسباتی استفاده میکرد و میشد همزمان میشد هم در دلفی و هم در فاکس پرو تحت داس از بانک اطلاعاتی استفاده کرد ویا تغییرات ایجاد کرد.

----------


## mmahdism

سلام آقای شفیعی عزیز ممنون از لطفتون 
اگه میشه برنامه رو هم واسه من ارسال کنید خیلی بهش نیاز دارم
باز هم ممنون
ایمیلم:  mmahdism@yahoo.com

----------


## saeed6162

من هم يه برنامه براي تبديل محتواي بانك فاكس پرو به تحت ويندوز نوشتم كه فايل اجرايش رو براتون مي ذارم.
http://www.4shared.com/rar/ihaSE4dx/...Convertor.html

----------


## 123456mmm

منم می خوام این برنامه m.hedayat60@gmail.com

----------


## tavvafi

به این آدرس نگاه کنید.

----------


## khosroanjam

نمی دونم مهندس این پست می بینی با نه , ولی اگه دیدی این برنامه رو میشه برای منم ارسال کنید ؟ خیلی ممنون میشم 
khosroanjam@gmail.com

----------

